# May try this sous vide thing.



## phathead69 (Nov 25, 2018)

Thinking of starting down the sous vide road of cooking. I like trying new methods and such. I really love smoked foods and just spent an hour reading threads with smoke and sous vide in them.  Seems like a smoke tube 3 or so hours, then sous vide is the way to go with smaller meats. Brings up some questions

 It's now stays pretty cool here in east tn so a piece of meat in the smoker and only the anmps for 3 to 4 hours seems safe enough. How do you handle this in the warmer to hot temps of summer.

Next how about big pieces like packer or butts.  Same thing? Few hours with smoke tube then in modified cooler for sous vide.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 28, 2018)

Not having ever used 1 I wonder if it has enuff power to hold the temps up for a large cut and 140 is the safe holding temp,how many days would it take on a very thick cut,on warm days a short heavy smoke with some heat during the summer .Better to have some smoke flavor than food poisoning lol.21 here above Knoxville this morning so cold smoking weather is here. Had thoughts of buying 1 but the wife wont eat meat with any red tint to it so i will have to live thru others cooks


----------



## dr k (Nov 28, 2018)

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html
This is everything you need to know about Sous Vide with heating charts and pasteurization charts. As long as the roast is intact you can smoke at let say 175 to get time in the smoke without overcooking the outside of the roast. The outside of the meat will come up to a pasteurizing temp of 130+ easily in 4 hours where the bacteria is with intact meat. The inside of the meat can be heated/pasteurized to your desired doneness in the Sous Vide after 4-5 etc hours of smoke. Beef, Veal ,lamb and pork can be completely pasteurized in 112 minutes if held at an IT temp of 130 and the duration is shortened with higher IT temps. With a water bath SV the heating/pasterization charts are based on either a frozen piece of meat going in to the bath or fridge temp meat going into the bath and a duration at a specific bath temp. I read this ebook before I started to SV and it all comes together.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2018)

mike243 said:


> wife wont eat meat with any red tint to it


My son is the same way . After I got the SV that went away for some reason . I think it's because he can see the cook temp and knows the time in the bath . Just done on the grill , I have to cook the color out of it or he wont eat it .


----------

